# check this out



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

I found this website let me know what you think?
PUMILIO


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I've seen some of those facility pics around before. I will gladly take donations to fund a trip down there to check them out.


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I've seen some of those facility pics around before. I will gladly take donations to fund a trip down there to check them out.


I suggest hiring hot spanish women in skimpy uniforms to guide and protect you. In fact, though I lack any legal training or applicable knowledge to the situation, I volunteer to act as both legal adviser and local facilitator

In the name of science I say get in!


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

i think this is where a lot of our imports come from...


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I've seen some of those facility pics around before. I will gladly take donations to fund a trip down there to check them out.


yes.now that you say so. I think I saw some of those pics. but I don't remember where.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I really like those bronze Ancon Hills.

EDIT: those Valle del Rey pumilio are just dreamy.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

that is one of the two in panama. one has pics of there "farm'. also a video.


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I've seen some of those facility pics around before. I will gladly take donations to fund a trip down there to check them out.


those pics seems to pop up for every alleged "farm project"


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

99% sure that this is the exporter that sends frogs to Strictly Reptiles and is providing all the new "farm raised" pumilio morphs.


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

maybe their like those form letters for those Nigerian princes I keep sending money to. Just something handy that works and which everyone in that industry has easy access to


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

They don't seem to mind each other's presence at all


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

rabu92 said:


> They don't seem to mind each other's presence at all


reading on here, especially posts from Ed and JP (I think JP's research deals specifically with resource availability and population density), I think high population concentrations can be quite common with high availability of resources like food and egg deposition sites. 


I'm not sure if that would account for numbers that high, but I wouldn't automatically assume it's a bad thing, either.

Maybe one of them can chime in to offer further insight


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Splash&Dash said:


> reading on here, especially posts from Ed and JP (I think JP's research deals specifically with resource availability and population density), I think high population concentrations can be quite common with high availability of resources like food and egg deposition sites.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if that would account for numbers that high, but I wouldn't automatically assume it's a bad thing, either.
> ...


Could also be that they dumped a bunch of frogs on the stump so they could take a nice picture.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have seen most of those photos back when I started this hobby and people were talking about marcus breeces site.


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

phender said:


> Could also be that they dumped a bunch of frogs on the stump so they could take a nice picture.


lol. there is certainly that possibility, as well


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

VenomR00 said:


> I have seen most of those photos back when I started this hobby and people were talking about marcus breeces site.


yeah, they seem to get recycled with every "new" farm project


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think it's a pic from the movie "The Gladiator Frog" or "Highlander (The Last Immortal Frog: it will not remain that one!)". Coming soon!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Show pictures of eggs, tadpoles and froglets or I will forever view this as a holding facility for *Wild Caught* frogs.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

People still believe that "farm breed" =/= WC?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Let's see the pile of rotting garbage on a trail that is the "farm".


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

rabu92 said:


>


This is actually a shot of my new setup with a tree stump theme. Its in a 10 gal vert!

Edit/Disclaimer: This was a joke, please don't attempt to put this many pumilio in a 10 gal vert and blame it on me


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

PumilioTurkey said:


> People still believe that "farm breed" =/= WC?


do you have evidence that supports otherwise?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I just don't believe in these farms.

and know from people who visited these areas that some of them just pick up some Pumilios and throw them into a fenced area and that's it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ok but yoru statement is different then what you just stated above


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I admit it sounded a bit agressive.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well not aggressive, what i meant was it sounds as if you are saying farm raised is not wild not wild caught, that they are really farm raised.

I emaile that company while back to see if i can come see their facility and they have never gotten back to me


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

wait....I actually meant that farm bred does not equal wild captured which people believe..because I believe they are the same.....lol


I should haved used another example instead of "equals not".


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, haha, that's why i said that. But yea, if they were actually farming the frogs it would be a while for them to be able to fill the orders in the mass amounts they seem to come in


----------

